

How to Count How Many Fingers You Have - bkohlmann
http://www.wikihow.com/Count-How-Many-Fingers-You-Have

======
VLM
Pretty lame algorithm. I'm more a fan of base 2 and you count your L using
your R fingers, then do a simple register transfer from R to L and continue
the count on your R register, err, fingers.

Also they lamely demanded knowledge of counting as a pre-req whereas
implementing a simple binary adder (count) is pretty trivial. Essentially
every finger is a toggle flip flip aka a divide by 2 feeding its MSB neighbor.

I am not ashamed to admit in moments of extreme boredom I've implemented a 5
bit, even a 10 bit binary counter using my fingers on a tabletop. Aside from
screwing around once I got good at this in my starving student / retail
employee days I would occasionally count stock when accepting deliveries this
way, which highly confused people, I usually did one hex per hand and paws
held upward your LSB (aka highest count frequency) is your pointer finger
which works well.

You can count easier without using little finger but then you're stuck with
two octal digits and that really freaks people out. (octal... its a DEC PDP
thing...)

